# Who can i blame this on ?



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I think Wade started it....................................
Browning BLR .270


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Pat.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice BLR.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Same boat Pat!!!!

Now looking fer glass!!!!:whistling:


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Durn, you guys made out... I'll have to behave better next year. :whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

yep you guys did good.
I tell my kids to get me nothing and my wife to buy for the homeless each year and I take it to them , but at least my dogs love me!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm glad you saw that gun before me Pat. Saved me some money I didn't need to spend!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> I'm glad you saw that gun before me Pat. Saved me some money I didn't need to spend!


I thought 2xs bout the BLR too....Pat, thats the 270 that was fer sale on gun forum right? Never been a lever action guy, but those are sexy! My Steyr 300 win mag I got was a total surprise!!! I put in a bid last week
but figured I'd be out bidded! I guess not...ole lady wasn't pleased (CHRISTmas already done) so since my BDAY is next month, its an early BDAY present:whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> I thought 2xs bout the BLR too....Pat, thats the 270 that was fer sale on gun forum right? Never been a lever action guy, but those are sexy! My Steyr 300 win mag I got was a total surprise!!! I put in a bid last week
> but figured I'd be out bidded! I guess not...ole lady wasn't pleased (CHRISTmas already done) so since my BDAY is next month, its an early BDAY present:whistling::thumbsup:


 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Right Jason, it was on the gun forum.
Not really a Christmas present, but always wanted a BLR and I bought it right. Don't think I could take it in the woods, just too purty.
Yeah, I'm fried...............


----------

